# Alternative to machine mud



## Islandbuilder (6 mo ago)

I live on a small island and don’t have access to machine mud. 
before I go ahead and ship in bazookas etc I need to know if I can water down general purpose mud to use in the machines (level5 set probably). 
we can get cgc green lid multi purpose, cgc light and a variety of Honduran muds. 
any suggestions or help is appreciated.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Any box or bucket mud will work fine with the machines. Use full weight all purpose or mud made for taping specifically when putting on tape.


----------



## Islandbuilder (6 mo ago)

That really helps me. Thanks.
Now to buy a set and start experimenting while trying to teach an alll Spanish crew


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Islandbuilder said:


> I live on a small island and don’t have access to machine mud.
> before I go ahead and ship in bazookas etc I need to know if I can water down general purpose mud to use in the machines (level5 set probably).
> we can get cgc green lid multi purpose, cgc light and a variety of Honduran muds.
> any suggestions or help is appreciated.


Youll be fine with watered down all purpose on the Zook and light weight in the boxes


----------



## Mud_monkey (6 mo ago)

I always ran green lid (all purpose) in the tube and purple lid (midweight) compound in everything else. You can use any compound in them. If you are new to them columbia tools, drywall nation, tapetech drywall shorty and a few others have some great educational videos on them posted to youtube


----------



## Islandbuilder (6 mo ago)

Mud_monkey said:


> I always ran green lid (all purpose) in the tube and purple lid (midweight) compound in everything else. You can use any compound in them. If you are new to them columbia tools, drywall nation, tapetech drywall shorty and a few others have some great educational videos on them posted to youtube


The videos are really helpful considering I have only used pan and blades before. 
I am looking at a Level5 set. They seem to stand behind their product and have some nice sets that fit my budget. Any reason why I should consider another manufacturer?


----------



## Mud_monkey (6 mo ago)

I havnt had any issue with the newer level5. They work. In the past they had a lot of problemd but have gotten significantly better. That said they are a decent tool great to learn on and get started on a budget. At some point though once you are well established as a company you will want to upgrade.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mud_monkey said:


> I havnt had any issue with the newer level5. They work. In the past they had a lot of problemd but have gotten significantly better. That said they are a decent tool great to learn on and get started on a budget. At some point though once you are well established as a company you will want to upgrade.


Very little difference in brand of boxes, level5 👍stands behind product without question. My favorite box, i own 3 brands of boxes and have run most others.


----------

